# Ray Lewis



## riprap (Jan 8, 2013)

Do you think of a great defensive player or the guy who saw his friends murder those guys in Atlanta?


----------



## Horns (Jan 8, 2013)

I always think of the murder.


----------



## Bitteroot (Jan 8, 2013)

Thug murderer.  Either he did it or was at the very least an accessory to the crime.  Either way his career should have ended but the thugs police in the"atl" made it all go away...


----------



## lonesome dove (Jan 8, 2013)

killer trash
It's a shame that they keep calling him a future HOFer.


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 8, 2013)

The murder.  Because of him 2 murderers went off scott free.  Nobody in the media will bring it up.


----------



## westcobbdog (Jan 8, 2013)

I thought he was the knifer in Buckhead..either way I don't like him or his silly dance. Can't believe he is being hired by espn after his NFL retirement!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 8, 2013)

His a 100% thug.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Jan 8, 2013)

So much for innocent until proven guilty...


----------



## biggdogg (Jan 8, 2013)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> So much for innocent until proven guilty...



yessir...


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Jan 8, 2013)

What do you guys know that others don't??? Seems to me his judgement was poor in choosing his friends, and he was at the wrong place at the wrong time. I'm not saying he is without  some personal responsibility but i don't think he is a thug murder


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Jan 8, 2013)

and OJ is innocent.


----------



## nickel back (Jan 8, 2013)

I agree with all of above


----------



## riprap (Jan 8, 2013)

Bitteroot said:


> Thug murderer.  Either he did it or was at the very least an accessory to the crime.  Either way his career should have ended but the thugs police in the"atl" made it all go away...



Actually the Atlanta police said the right people were arrested. The victim's family suggested Lewis paid for his buddies to have good lawyers to get them off. Tells me Lewis threw his buddies under the bus and then paid for their doctor bills.

 NFL gave him a $250,000 fine shortly after and Sunday Roger Goodell gave him a big hug.


----------



## ThaDuck (Jan 8, 2013)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> So much for innocent until proven guilty...



He took a plea deal = Proven guilty 

I can't stand to hear him speak.  He thinks he is so intelligent and his words are so powerful.  Not even close.


----------



## riprap (Jan 8, 2013)

His so called buddy, Reggie Wayne, thought his dance at the end of the game was classless. I loved it when he tried to mock Peyton Manning and do all that pointing one game. Peyton put it on them and I hope he does again this weekend.


----------



## tcward (Jan 8, 2013)

Bitteroot said:


> Thug murderer.  Either he did it or was at the very least an accessory to the crime.  Either way his career should have ended but the thugs police in the"atl" made it all go away...



Another fact of MONEY over matter. Pure thug!


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Jan 8, 2013)

ThaDuck said:


> He took a plea deal = Proven guilty
> 
> I can't stand to hear him speak.  He thinks he is so intelligent and his words are so powerful.  Not even close.



The Atlanta DA had him on murder charges but took a plea deal of  misdemeanor obstruction of justice . To me that says the DA tought the murder charges weren't going to hold up. Convicting Ray Lewis would have been high profile and a feather in the DA's cap, No way any DA going to trade that away if they think they have any chance at conviction. Especially to a little bitty  misdemeanor. I don't like Ray Lewis or the Ravens and hope Peyton sends them home this weekend but a Thug Murder is out of line


----------



## elfiii (Jan 8, 2013)

Thug murderer, plain and simple.


----------



## tcward (Jan 8, 2013)

On a brighter note, he has 6 kids by 4 different women.....


----------



## ThaDuck (Jan 8, 2013)

tcward said:


> On a brighter note, he has 6 kids by 4 different women.....



So far...


----------



## Kawaliga (Jan 8, 2013)

Murderer. I will not watch him on ESPN.


----------



## Bitteroot (Jan 8, 2013)

I do believe the weapons were purchased on his credit card.    like I said at the very least accessory to murder...


----------



## riprap (Jan 8, 2013)

They fired Rob Parker to make room for him.

http://www.boston.com/sports/touching_all_the_bases/2013/01/espn_fires_rob_parker.html


----------



## Mako22 (Jan 8, 2013)

Well where did he play college ball...........just saying.


----------



## tjl1388 (Jan 8, 2013)

Woodsman69 said:


> Well where did he play college ball...........just saying.



Coming from the guys whose running back was just arrested for the third time....just saying. 


I'm glad to know this forum is full of perfect non judgmental angels. 

Words I would only say if they wouldn't get me banned....


----------



## riprap (Jan 8, 2013)

tjl1388 said:


> Coming from the guys whose running back was just arrested for the third time....just saying.
> 
> 
> I'm glad to know this forum is full of perfect non judgmental angels.
> ...



Soooo, you saying we are wrong?


----------



## Mako22 (Jan 8, 2013)

tjl1388 said:


> Coming from the guys whose running back was just arrested for the third time....just saying.
> 
> 
> I'm glad to know this forum is full of perfect non judgmental angels.
> ...



Our guy is innocent....you'll see.


----------



## tjl1388 (Jan 8, 2013)

riprap said:


> Soooo, you saying we are wrong?



I'm saying he more than likely did something stupid. 

But I also know he's giving millions to charity through his foundation as well as donated hours upon hours to less fortunate in Miami and Baltimore. 

I've lived in the South all my life...and I'm not talking geographical Miami south. I'm talking redneck, I hate everything not like my simple life, south. 

The hate spewed in this thread is par for the course.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 8, 2013)

He's a thug and I dont care how much $$$ he gives to charity he's pure trash and nothing will change that in my eyes. But no matter how much he dances and smiles on tv he has to live with it not me.


----------



## ThaDuck (Jan 8, 2013)

tjl1388 said:


> I'm saying he more than likely did something stupid.


And someone died.


tjl1388 said:


> But I also know he's giving millions to charity through his foundation as well as donated hours upon hours to less fortunate in Miami and Baltimore.
> 
> I've lived in the South all my life...and I'm not talking geographical Miami south. I'm talking redneck, I hate everything not like my simple life, south.
> 
> The hate spewed in this thread is par for the course.



I'm sure most of the murderers in jail would agree to give to charity and donate time if you let them free... Shall we?


----------



## tjl1388 (Jan 8, 2013)

If only closed minds came with closed mouths.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 8, 2013)

Pac Man Jones had nothing to do with the guy being paralyzed out in Vegas either.


----------



## riprap (Jan 8, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Pac Man Jones had nothing to do with the guy being paralyzed out in Vegas either.



For some reason people feel like we need to feel sorry for some people. A lot of these same people make fun of Tebow for standing up for what he believes. Your not cool unless you've been on the wrong side of the law.


----------



## tcward (Jan 9, 2013)

tjl1388 said:


> If only closed minds came with closed mouths.



Tj the only reason you love him is because he came from 'The U'


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 9, 2013)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> So much for innocent until proven guilty...




Yeah, our judicial system is just SOOOOO great.. I got news for ya.. If you were "Innocent" until "Proven" guilty, they wouldn't slap handcuffs on ya and throw you in jail! If you get a simple moving violation, go to court, win your case you still have to pay court costs...

It's all about the mighty dollar! If you get pulled for a DUI, you get DUI school, lawyer costs, community service, a fine and probation.. If a celebrity gets pulled, he gets a fine, lawyer costs and probation...

Simple thug that needs to be locked up!


----------



## tjl1388 (Jan 9, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Pac Man Jones had nothing to do with the guy being paralyzed out in Vegas either.



Completely different. Jones has shown over and over that he cannot be trusted and it's not a matter of "if" he has another run in with the law, it's when.  He repeatedly hangs around the wrong crowd and has shown multiple times that he is a detriment to society.



tcward said:


> Tj the only reason you love him is because he came from 'The U'



Yeah...so?

I will agree that is part of my need to defend him but at the same time if this subject was regarding Warren Sapp or M. Irvin I assure you I would be nowhere to be found.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 9, 2013)

Take the U blinders off...



> Lewis and two companions, Reginald Oakley and Joseph Sweeting, were questioned by Atlanta police, and 11 days later the three men were indicted on murder and aggravated-assault charges. The white suit Lewis was wearing the night of the killings has never been found. Fulton County District Attorney Paul Howard alleged the blood-stained suit was dumped in a garbage bin outside a fast food restaurant.[36]





> On April 29, 2004, Lewis reached a settlement with four-year-old India Lollar, born months after the death of her father Richard, pre-empting a scheduled civil proceeding. Lewis also reached an undisclosed settlement with Baker's family.[39]



Was this just 1 of his charitable contributions...


Hmmmmmmm.... Michael Jackson was an outstanding citizen too...


----------



## nickel back (Jan 9, 2013)

ESPN can not say (Beautiful Woman to a Beautiful Woman)   ....but can hire Ray....what a joke


----------



## tjl1388 (Jan 9, 2013)

Browning Slayer said:


> Take the U blinders off...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Nice to see that you know how to use Wikipedia.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 9, 2013)

tjl1388 said:


> I will agree that is part of my need to defend him but at the same time if this subject was regarding Warren Sapp or M. Irvin I assure you I would be nowhere to be found.



What makes one killer more preferable than another?


----------



## tjl1388 (Jan 9, 2013)

rex upshaw said:


> What makes one killer more preferable than another?



Those two are actually not killers but in fact are both druggies who beat on woman and have shown time and time again they are simply not good people.


You're "assuming" so much of which you know very little fact.

I choose to base my judgement on what I know as fact.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 9, 2013)

tjl1388 said:


> Those two are actually not killers but in fact are both druggies who beat on woman and have shown time and time again they are simply not good people.
> 
> 
> You're "assuming" so much of which you know very little fact.
> ...



My response was in regards to your comment that IF the subject was regarding sapp an irvin.

I would say a killing (regardless if he was the actual killer, or just part of the posse) and withholding info from the police, demonstrates that he is a bad person.  That seems a little worse than smoking weed or doing blow.

And the charity work means nothing.  Remember Sandusky?

Is it safe to assume yhat you also think Casey Anthony did nothing wrong?


----------



## Jake Allen (Jan 9, 2013)

I am pretty certain if Paul Howard had not been such a bungling, inept prosecutor, Ray Lewis would have been convicted of at least Aggravated Assault.


----------



## modern_yeoman (Jan 9, 2013)

Remember Disney's "Ray of Light" The Saturday Night Live cartoon.. lol

I was going to embed...but couldn't...


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Jan 9, 2013)

modern_yeoman said:


> Remember Disney's "Ray of Light" The Saturday Night Live cartoon.. lol
> 
> I was going to embed...but couldn't...



"I didn't kill no bleeper bleepin' liiiiiiiioooooooonnnn..."

"Oh snap!"


----------



## riprap (Jan 9, 2013)

TO aint skeered.


----------



## torpedo (Jan 9, 2013)

I definitely do not think of the "great man" that it seems a lot of the major sports networks try to portray. I think at a minimum he watched someone get beat to death and stabbed...at a maximum he participated. Either way he doesnt deserve the glorification.


----------



## riprap (Jan 9, 2013)

modern_yeoman said:


> Remember Disney's "Ray of Light" The Saturday Night Live cartoon.. lol
> 
> I was going to embed...but couldn't...



I never seen that before.


----------



## rjcruiser (Jan 9, 2013)

tjl1388 said:


> If only closed minds came with closed mouths.



Why is the closed mind argument is always brought up by people who don't want to listen to the "other side?"

Kettle...you black?


----------



## tjl1388 (Jan 9, 2013)

rjcruiser said:


> Why is the closed mind argument is always brought up by people who don't want to listen to the "other side?"
> 
> Kettle...you black?



Could be said both ways.

Seem the majority here are prosecute/judge without evidence type folks.  Explain to me again why I should just go along with that?

He was tried in a court of law and paid the penalty given.  Anything else assumed is exactly that. Assumption.

If he did something wrong he'll be judged accordingly as we all will.  I don't hold myself higher than another man based on evidence I don't have.  Apparantly the majority here feel the need to do so.


----------



## ryano (Jan 9, 2013)

tjl1388 said:


> Apparantly the majority here feel the need to do so.



Its the GON way. Been like that around here for years.


----------



## rjcruiser (Jan 9, 2013)

tjl1388 said:


> Could be said both ways.



No...not really.  You imply that everyone on here stating he's guilty is close minded and a bigot.

Why is it, people who are so "open-minded" have such a problem with bigots?  After all, shouldn't "open-minded" people be open to other view points?  After-all...bigots are people too and part of the kaleidoscope of diversity...right?



			
				tjl1388 said:
			
		

> Seem the majority here are prosecute/judge without evidence type folks.  Explain to me again why I should just go along with that?
> 
> He was tried in a court of law and paid the penalty given.  Anything else assumed is exactly that. Assumption.
> 
> If he did something wrong he'll be judged accordingly as we all will.  I don't hold myself higher than another man based on evidence I don't have.  Apparantly the majority here feel the need to do so.



Not saying to go along with it....state your opinion...prove your point...go for it.  Just don't say people are close minded....it is hypocritical at best.


Okay..personal pet peeve rant over.

Carry on...carry on.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 9, 2013)

tjl1388 said:


> I don't hold myself higher than another man based on evidence I don't have.  Apparantly the majority here feel the need to do so.






All about the U, huh... Never had an opinion on anyone or anything your whole life.. Get off your high horse Mr. Perfect.. You sound ridiculous... 

You probably think OJ and Michael Jackson were innocent too..


----------



## riprap (Jan 9, 2013)

Browning Slayer said:


> All about the U, huh... Never had an opinion on anyone or anything your whole life.. Get off your high horse Mr. Perfect.. You sound ridiculous...
> 
> You probably think OJ and Michael Jackson were innocent too..



The thread is about what do you think of when think you think of Ray Lewis. So far NOBODY has said great defensive player.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 9, 2013)

riprap said:


> The thread is about what do you think of when think you think of Ray Lewis. So far NOBODY has said great defensive player.


----------



## tjl1388 (Jan 9, 2013)

riprap said:


> The thread is about what do you think of when think you think of Ray Lewis. So far NOBODY has said great defensive player.



Because its a given.


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 9, 2013)

riprap said:


> The thread is about what do you think of when think you think of Ray Lewis. So far NOBODY has said great defensive player.



Yes, one of the greatest linebackers of alltime.


BUT, he got away with murder, or, at least, being with the one that did commit the murder. He then lied about what he knew and he admitted that as well. 

This is what we do know; Lewis lied about the events of that night and that is well documented. He did a plea deal against the other 2 men which were his friends.  The white suit many witnesses said Lewis wore at the party and during the fight, has never been found. After the fight, which lead to the deaths of those 2 poeple, he told everyone in the lemo to keep their mouths shut and don't say nothing. A female eyewitness in the lemo, sometime after the fight, said Lewis did not have a white suit on at that point and also said that they stopped and threw an hotel laundry bag in a dumpster although she didn't know what was in it. Those are absolute facts recorded during the trial. Those facts alone were not enough to get convicted of murder but were enough to make Lewis turn on his friends. Don't forget, the white suit was never found. Wonder why? 


Copy and paste below

Garland(Lewis's defense attorney) said Lewis' only crime was to tell his companions after the brawl that led to the deaths, "Keep your mouth shut," and giving an incomplete statement to police. 

"He fully acknowledges his responsibility for those acts," Garland told Bonner after the plea was entered. 

Lewis' defense attorneys admit that the NFL star gave a misleading statement to police on the morning after the killings, but there has been other testimony that suggests Lewis participated in some kind of cover-up: 


Duane Fassett, the driver of Lewis' rented limousine, reluctantly admitted on the stand that after the brawl Lewis told everyone in the stretch Lincoln Navigator to "just keep your mouth shut and don't say nothing." 

Evelyn Sparks, who was riding in the limousine, said she saw another passenger dump a white hotel laundry bag into a garbage bin outside a fast food restaurant. Prosecutors say the bag contained Lewis' bloodstained white suit, which has never been found. 

Sparks also said a photograph of Lewis' entourage, taken at the Cobalt Lounge on the night of the killings, was destroyed by Jessica Robertson, a woman described as Lewis' girlfriend. "She said she burned it," Sparks testified.

Again, these are facts of the case and not my opinion. You make your own educated opinion. I know I have mine and thats all I will say!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 9, 2013)

Madsnooker said:


> Yes, one of the greatest linebackers of alltime.
> 
> 
> BUT, he got away with murder, or, at least, being with the one that did commit the murder. He then lied about what he knew and he admitted that as well.
> ...




C'mon Snook... TJ doesn't like facts... He was truely innocent cause he wasn't convicted.. THUG!


----------



## 00Beau (Jan 9, 2013)

Murderer


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 9, 2013)

Madsnooker said:


> Yes, one of the greatest linebackers of alltime.
> 
> 
> BUT, he got away with murder, or, at least, being with the one that did commit the murder. He then lied about what he knew and he admitted that as well.
> ...



Facts Facts Facts, why do you muddle this thread with Facts. You know we are all closed minded redneck bigots. TJ said so.


----------



## mrowland96 (Jan 9, 2013)

Greatest Middle Inside Linebacker of All-Time.....Hands Down!


----------



## BradMyers (Jan 9, 2013)

riprap said:


> Do you think of a great defensive player or the guy who saw his friends murder those guys in Atlanta?


Still a law scaping thug. With Art Modell outta the pic and the thug exiting maybe I'll quit hating on the Ravens but I doubt it.


----------



## chadair (Jan 9, 2013)

riprap said:


> The thread is about what do you think of when think you think of Ray Lewis. So far NOBODY has said great defensive player.


I think he's a heckuva a defensive player. 


mrowland96 said:


> Greatest Middle Inside Linebacker of All-Time.....Hands Down!


 maybe in the last 20 years at best.

if Lewis commited or was involved, there is a someone greater than anyone on this site that he will have to answer to one day. Thats good enough for me


----------



## jeremy1217 (Jan 9, 2013)

Big thug, can't take away he's a great football player, but every time i hear his name murderer comes to thought before football and I think he got away with it


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 10, 2013)

chadair said:


> I think he's a heckuva a defensive player.
> maybe in the last 20 years at best.
> 
> if Lewis commited or was involved, there is a someone greater than anyone on this site that he will have to answer to one day. Thats good enough for me



That is well said. Thats why I stop short of saying he is a murderer. The evidence points in that direction, or like I said, at minumum, he witnessed the murders and then told all involved to keep there mouths shut. He is guilty to some degree we just don't know how much. I honestly dont think he set out to kill anyone or thought his friends would, but after things spun out of control and his thug friends did the deed, he panicked, thinking his life was over, and tried to cover the whole night up. It almost got him but as we know too well, a great defense lawyer and bumbling prosecuters trying a celebrity, usually means mistrial, or getting off with a slap. Down deep Lewis knows exactly what happened that night and he will get what he deserves, either now, or in the end, thats how life works. Your sins will find you out, they always do!!!


----------



## tjl1388 (Jan 10, 2013)

chadair said:


> I think he's a heckuva a defensive player.
> maybe in the last 20 years at best.
> 
> if Lewis commited or was involved, there is a someone greater than anyone on this site that he will have to answer to one day. Thats good enough for me



Agree 100%


----------



## riprap (Jan 10, 2013)

Madsnooker said:


> That is well said. Thats why I stop short of saying he is a murderer. The evidence points in that direction, or like I said, at minumum, he witnessed the murders and then told all involved to keep there mouths shut. He is guilty to some degree we just don't know how much. I honestly dont think he set out to kill anyone or thought his friends would, but after things spun out of control and his thug friends did the deed, he panicked, thinking his life was over, and tried to cover the whole night up. It almost got him but as we know too well, a great defense lawyer and bumbling prosecuters trying a celebrity, usually means mistrial, or getting off with a slap. Down deep Lewis knows exactly what happened that night and he will get what he deserves, either now, or in the end, thats how life works. Your sins will find you out, they always do!!!



Great Post. 

I guess if you live in Atlanta you don't forget. It's all we heard about. I don't even remember who was in the super bowl. Maybe St. Louis won with Kurt Warner. Anyway, when I see him, I think of that stupid dance (which reminds me of someone breaking out of jail and saying I'm free) and the murders that night. I don't think he killed anybody, but nobody was charged so we don't know who done it.

Maybe Knowshon will hurdle him for a T.D. and Peyton throw for 500 yrds.


----------



## David Parker (Jan 10, 2013)

that wasn't the Super Bowl Atlanta was "murdered" in against Elway?


----------



## riprap (Jan 10, 2013)

Jeremy Wade said:


> that wasn't the Super Bowl Atlanta was "murdered" in against Elway?



Da dune ching


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Jan 10, 2013)

Jeremy Wade said:


> that wasn't the Super Bowl Atlanta was "murdered" in against Elway?



nice play on words but NO you are wrong, it was Rams/Titans in Jan 2000, the Falcons/Broncos was in Jan 99


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Jan 10, 2013)

2 dead  people in Atl. ain't doing that stupid squirrel dance. At least he didn't do something really bad like pray on the sidelines like Tebow.
 Nuff said!


----------



## WestGaJohn (Jan 10, 2013)

I will say this, aside from whatever happened in Buckhead:  He is easily the most overrated, self promoting, stupid dancing idiot that I have seen in pro football in my generation.  It irritates me that people think he's some great motivator & speaker.  He should have retired 5 years ago when he was semi-good.


----------



## comallard (Jan 10, 2013)

Been thinking this for a long time! Thug!


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jan 10, 2013)

I can live with the fact that he was not convicted and he cutout playing and seemingly put his life straight.  

That and he is incredibly exciting to watch play.

Hammer down ray


----------



## BrotherBadger (Jan 11, 2013)

I think Ray is one of the greatest LBs to play the game. I also think he got away with being an accessory to murder. That's just my opinion.



tcward said:


> On a brighter note, he has 6 kids by 4 different women.....



"PSHHH, amateur."


----------



## jzFish (Jan 11, 2013)

I think of a a very cocky, typical thug who got away with killing some people and has made a lot of money in his life playing a game.  It makes me sick when he does that stupid dance.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Jan 11, 2013)

Jim Thompson said:


> I can live with the fact that he was not convicted and he cutout playing and seemingly put his life straight.
> 
> That and he is incredibly exciting to watch play.
> 
> Hammer down ray



As always you are always wrong on sports  but I miss seeing you. All the best buddy.


----------



## bkl021475 (Jan 13, 2013)

One more week for the haters to hate!


----------



## bfriendly (Jan 14, 2013)

Georgia Hard Hunter said:


> The Atlanta DA had him on murder charges but took a plea deal of  misdemeanor obstruction of justice . To me that says the DA tought the murder charges weren't going to hold up. Convicting Ray Lewis would have been high profile and a feather in the DA's cap, No way any DA going to trade that away if they think they have any chance at conviction. Especially to a little bitty  misdemeanor. I don't like Ray Lewis or the Ravens and hope Peyton sends them home this weekend but a Thug Murder is out of line



This^^^^^


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Jan 15, 2013)

I read this article in USA Today this weekend and it solidified what I recalled about his roll in the murders.

Be sure to scroll down to the picture of him testifying in the courtroom, holding the dummy that represents one of the victims.

http://www.usatoday.com/story/sport...baltimore-ravens-atlanta-murder-2000/1566198/

The prosecutor is a well known joke.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Jan 15, 2013)

Mechanicaldawg said:


> I read this article in USA Today this weekend and it solidified what I recalled about his roll in the murders.
> 
> Be sure to scroll down to the picture of him testifying in the courtroom, holding the dummy that represents one of the victims.
> 
> ...



Good post Jeff!


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Jan 15, 2013)

mrowland96 said:


> Greatest Middle Inside Linebacker of All-Time.....Hands Down!



And verly likely a murderer..............................


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 15, 2013)

No. GA. Mt. Man said:


> And verly likely a murderer..............................



Yet some of these clowns will continue to glorify him.


----------



## tjl1388 (Jan 15, 2013)

Fact of the matter is approx. 5yrs from now he'll be in the Pro Football Hall of Fame and you folks will still be bitter.


As stated before.  I'm glad to know that all of you fine upstanding gentlemen were there to witness the acts of others that fateful night so that you can pass judge and jury.  From the article below showing that for every point there is a counter point. 



> A handful of people know the answers to those questions.
> 
> You're not one of them.



Most of you won't read the below article. You're so stuck in your ways and opinions that none of it matters.  I'm crucified because you say I'm only sticking up for him due to his status as Alumni of UM.  Is that part of it? Yep.  Is it all of it? Nope.  The fact that some people can be so simple minded to judge the actions of someone when they have NO PROOF of what happened simply amazes me.

http://www.cbssports.com/nfl/story/...ence-i-choose-to-believe-lewis-is-no-murderer


----------



## riprap (Jan 15, 2013)

tjl1388 said:


> Fact of the matter is approx. 5yrs from now he'll be in the Pro Football Hall of Fame and you folks will still be bitter.
> 
> 
> As stated before.  I'm glad to know that all of you fine upstanding gentlemen were there to witness the acts of others that fateful night so that you can pass judge and jury.  From the article below showing that for every point there is a counter point.
> ...



I read it. Your guy is giving opinions just like everyone else is. A judge can decide if someone is innocent and guilty. You are judging him as innocent. I am keeping an open mind until the real killer(s) are brought to justice.

If a fine upstanding gentleman tells the truth and doesn't have friends that murder people, I am guilty.


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Jan 15, 2013)

Just to make it easier for those who would not take the time to see for themselves, here is the photo of Ray acting out his part in one of the murders in the courtroom:


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 15, 2013)

Mechanicaldawg said:


> Just to make it easier for those who would not take the time to see for themselves, here is the photo of Ray acting out his part in one of the murders in the courtroom:



Based on this picture...give him the death penalty!


----------



## tjl1388 (Jan 15, 2013)

Mechanicaldawg said:


> Just to make it easier for those who would not take the time to see for themselves, here is the photo of Ray acting out his part in one of the murders in the courtroom:



Incorrect as usual. 

He is demonstrating what he saw one of the suspects do.  He testified against his friends.


----------



## riprap (Jan 15, 2013)

http://www.encyclopedia.com/topic/Ray_Lewis.aspx


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 15, 2013)

Ray Lewis is a piece of - I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -!  End of discussion.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Jan 15, 2013)

None of us anti Rays were there and we don't know first hand what happened but let's be fair anyone pro Ray is bound by the same standards simply we are giving our heartfelt opinions period. Ray has never point by point told what happened as one of the victims mother mentioned a while back in the AJC. All of us have a right to our opinion without being questioned on being racist. My all time favorite football player was Reggie White he was also black but was all about character. If Ray were to come forth and explain what happened with no me me me attitude I could see myself believing him.


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Jan 15, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


> Based on this picture...give him the death penalty!



I think you're being a bit harsh!

I just don't think you should enshrine him in Canton based on this picture and it appears that he and his com-padres should have done some time.

And yes, he was demonstrating his part and he changed his story several times about what he saw and who he saw do what and just how much blood splattered on his white suit.

That is why he is the only person who was ever convicted in connection with the crime.

He took the fall and paid the bills for everyone involved with the hope that 17 years later everyone would simply forget & let him be their hero.


----------



## modern_yeoman (Jan 15, 2013)

Flacco's wristband..


----------



## Oldstick (Jan 15, 2013)

Browning Slayer said:


> Yeah, our judicial system is just SOOOOO great..
> 
> I got news for ya.. If you were "Innocent" until "Proven" guilty, they wouldn't slap handcuffs on ya and throw you in jail!


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 15, 2013)

tjl1388 said:


> Fact of the matter is approx. 5yrs from now he'll be in the Pro Football Hall of Fame and you folks will still be bitter.
> 
> 
> As stated before.  I'm glad to know that all of you fine upstanding gentlemen were there to witness the acts of others that fateful night so that you can pass judge and jury.  From the article below showing that for every point there is a counter point.
> ...



No, I don't have my opinions because I hate Kathleen high school, or the Hurricanes, or Baltimore, I make my opinions based on the facts as I have read them. Lewis, at the minimum, was an accomplice to murder. He lied about it and then turned on his friends to save his behind. You know that much as well as I do becuase it was said and recorded in a court of law. He changed his story multiple times leading up to the case. If he truely didn't know what happened, he would have given a full detial of what he did know. You know, what people do when they TELL THE TRUTH!!!!!!!!!!! and have NOTHING TO HIDE!!!!!!!!

Again, as I said, I truely believe he didn't plan on anyone getting killed that night, BUT, 2 poeple did and I have no doubt he knows exactly who did the killing and he DIRECTLY covered it up. He had the blood of dead men on his suit for goodness sakes and he doesn't know what happened? Yea, OK I guess he was just a bystander who wanted to give some medical help to the dying men and didn't want anyone in the limo to tell anyone about his good sameritan gesture?

My personal opinion is he lays in bed at night, even getting teary eyed from time to time, upset about what happened, feeling overwhelmed with guilt, as well as being a free man knowing he skated by the skin of his teeth. I think it truly changed him to be a far better man which I truely believe he has become. God will deal with his life at the appointed time.


----------



## golffreak (Jan 15, 2013)

Atlanta


----------



## ryano (Jan 15, 2013)

Madsnooker said:


> No, I don't have my opinions because I hate Kathleen high school, .



I hate Kathleen High too.....EVERYONE knows Auburndale Senior High is the BEST high school in Polk County FL  

GO HOUNDS!


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 15, 2013)

ryano said:


> I hate Kathleen High too.....EVERYONE knows Auburndale Senior High is the BEST high school in Polk County FL
> 
> GO HOUNDS!



 I just drove thru that hole just the other day.


----------



## tcward (Jan 15, 2013)

Madsnooker said:


> No, I don't have my opinions because I hate Kathleen high school, or the Hurricanes, or Baltimore, I make my opinions based on the facts as I have read them. Lewis, at the minimum, was an accomplice to murder. He lied about it and then turned on his friends to save his behind. You know that much as well as I do becuase it was said and recorded in a court of law. He changed his story multiple times leading up to the case. If he truely didn't know what happened, he would have given a full detial of what he did know. You know, what people do when they TELL THE TRUTH!!!!!!!!!!! and have NOTHING TO HIDE!!!!!!!!
> 
> Again, as I said, I truely believe he didn't plan on anyone getting killed that night, BUT, 2 poeple did and I have no doubt he knows exactly who did the killing and he DIRECTLY covered it up. He had the blood of dead men on his suit for goodness sakes and he doesn't know what happened? Yea, OK I guess he was just a bystander who wanted to give some medical help to the dying men and didn't want anyone in the limo to tell anyone about his good sameritan gesture?
> 
> My personal opinion is he lays in bed at night, even getting teary eyed from time to time, upset about what happened, feeling overwhelmed with guilt, as well as being a free man knowing he skated by the skin of his teeth. I think it truly changed him to be a far better man which I truely believe he has become. God will deal with his life at the appointed time.



Good post Snook, but doubt the slime ball lies there testy eyed....


----------



## polkhunt (Jan 16, 2013)

I cannot stand to watch a Ravens game because of him. I will probably watch them after he retires but I just cannot stand how people praise a man that knows beyond a doubt who stabbed a man to death but will not tell it.


----------



## riprap (Jan 16, 2013)

Look at the media at Lance Armstrong. He did hurt people in his lies, but they are just out money. Nobody lost their lives, but he is getting hammered for it.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 16, 2013)

Ray Lewis is a very Phyically Talented,Murderous Thug!

That is all


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 16, 2013)

tcward said:


> Good post Snook, but doubt the slime ball lies there testy eyed....



You might be right, but all accounts, since those days, shows he is a different person and I think it still haunts him to this day. For all I know, he may have been one of the killers as well. We will never know unless he comes clean.


----------



## jiminbogart (Jan 17, 2013)

I think Lewis is fun to watch on the ball field.

Like all pro ball players he is nothing more than a trained monkey that dances to amuse me.

Ball players aren't "heros", "role models" or the like. They are mearly entertainers.


----------



## riprap (Jan 27, 2013)

http://profootballtalk.nbcsports.com/2013/01/23/future-ray-lewis-employer-dredges-up-murder-case/


----------



## Cottontail (Jan 27, 2013)

The only thing that concerns me is that this has never been talked about by the media. Pete Rose gambles and can't make the hall of fame & Ray Lewis is involved in murders and there already calling him a HOF. Steroids will get you in more trouble than murder !!!


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 28, 2013)

Cottontail said:


> The only thing that concerns me is that this has never been talked about by the media. Pete Rose gambles and can't make the hall of fame & Ray Lewis is involved in murders and there already calling him a HOF. Steroids will get you in more trouble than murder !!!



Welcome to the new world order.


----------



## riprap (Jan 29, 2013)

Looks like he was doing a little hunting during the rut.

http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/nfl-s...-wish-discuss-deer-antler-192122775--nfl.html


----------



## tjl1388 (Jan 29, 2013)

riprap said:


> Looks like he was doing a little hunting during the rut.
> 
> http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/nfl-s...-wish-discuss-deer-antler-192122775--nfl.html



Has passed every test he's ever taken.

Next attack please.


You also realize that U of Alabama players were accused of doing the same thing right?

http://collegefootballtalk.nbcsport...ed-banned-substance-before-12-national-title/


----------



## Jake Allen (Jan 29, 2013)

riprap said:


> Looks like he was doing a little hunting during the rut.
> 
> http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/nfl-s...-wish-discuss-deer-antler-192122775--nfl.html



Hater... 

"Ray Lewis doesn’t wish to discuss deer-antler spray or double murders at media day"

That, is a classy headline.


----------



## riprap (Jan 29, 2013)

tjl1388 said:


> Has passed every test he's ever taken.
> 
> Next attack please.
> 
> ...




You act like I'm making this up. It's all over his future employer ESPN. Poor Ray, I'm sure he is innocent.


I am definately not one to defend alabama, but is it illegal in the NCAA? It is in the NFL. A little hush money should make this go away.


----------



## tjl1388 (Jan 29, 2013)

riprap said:


> You act like I'm making this up. It's all over his future employer ESPN. Poor Ray, I'm sure he is innocent.
> 
> 
> I am definately not one to defend alabama, but is it illegal in the NCAA? It is in the NFL. A little hush money should make this go away.



It is illegal in both.

If there is definitive proof Ray did it then he should be punished accordingly.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 29, 2013)

tjl1388 said:


> It is illegal in both.
> 
> If there is definitive proof Ray did it then he should be punished accordingly.



Heck, he got away with murder.. Do you think they'll be able to pin this on him....


----------



## bkl021475 (Jan 29, 2013)

tjl1388 said:


> Has passed every test he's ever taken.
> 
> Next attack please.
> 
> ...



You know you crossed the line right there don't you?


----------



## Resica (Jan 29, 2013)

tjl1388 said:


> Has passed every test he's ever taken.Next attack please.
> 
> 
> You also realize that U of Alabama players were accused of doing the same thing right?
> ...



Lance Armstrong did also.


----------



## tjl1388 (Jan 29, 2013)

bkl021475 said:


> You know you crossed the line right there don't you?



I'll be banned by morning.

Heaven forbid one insinuate the Crimson Tide are not playing fairly or even worse that the Georgia Bulldogs haven't won a title since BEFORE personal computers were invented.

Dems bannable O-fences right dar.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 29, 2013)

I know you upset TJ, but you dont gotta take it out on us Dawgs.


----------



## tjl1388 (Jan 29, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I know you upset TJ, but you dont gotta take it out on us Dawgs.



I don't really mind the dawgs...we share a mutual hatred for the gators.


----------



## tjl1388 (Feb 3, 2013)

Any of you haters watch Ray being interviewed by Shannon Sharpe a few minutes ago?


----------



## rex upshaw (Feb 3, 2013)

tjl1388 said:


> Any of you haters watch Ray being interviewed by Shannon Sharpe a few minutes ago?



Was it from a prison cell?


----------



## tjl1388 (Feb 3, 2013)

rex upshaw said:


> Was it from a prison cell?



Nope. 

Wonder what college team has more players in the Super Bowl?


----------



## tcward (Feb 3, 2013)

tjl1388 said:


> Any of you haters watch Ray being interviewed by Shannon Sharpe a few minutes ago?



Nope. Was watching something GOOD...the sportsman channel.


----------



## tcward (Feb 3, 2013)

tjl1388 said:


> Nope.
> 
> Wonder what college team has more players in the Super Bowl?



Guess which conference has the most players in the Super Bowl?


----------



## bkl021475 (Feb 3, 2013)

tcward said:


> Guess which conference has the most players in the Super Bowl?



Not the question, stay "on topic" if you understand the concept of the question!


----------



## tjl1388 (Feb 3, 2013)

No matter how much hate you folks spew you can never take away the fact that Ray Lewis is a TWO TIME Super Bowl Champion and will retire on top of the game. 

All Pro
Several time Defensive Player Of the year
Super Bowl MVP
Two time Super Bowl Champion
First Ballot Hall of Famer



No matter how much you hate him, you simply cannot deny the greatness that is Ray Lewis.


----------



## bkl021475 (Feb 3, 2013)

tjl1388 said:


> No matter how much hate you folks spew you can never take away the fact that Ray Lewis is a TWO TIME Super Bowl Champion and will retire on top of the game.
> 
> All Pro
> Several time Defensive Player Of the year
> ...



Let the haters hate!


----------



## rex upshaw (Feb 3, 2013)

tjl1388 said:


> No matter how much hate you folks spew you can never take away the fact that Ray Lewis is a TWO TIME Super Bowl Champion and will retire on top of the game.
> 
> All Pro
> Several time Defensive Player Of the year
> ...



The bad outweighs his on field accolades.  He will be remembered more for what happened in atlanta, than what he accomplished in football.  Glad he's done with the sport.


----------



## riprap (Feb 3, 2013)

tjl1388 said:


> No matter how much hate you folks spew you can never take away the fact that Ray Lewis is a TWO TIME Super Bowl Champion and will retire on top of the game.
> 
> All Pro
> Several time Defensive Player Of the year
> ...



If greatness is winning two superbowls and being involved with two murders, I don't want to be great.


----------



## tjl1388 (Feb 3, 2013)

rex upshaw said:


> The bad outweighs his on field accolades.  He will be remembered more for what happened in atlanta, than what he accomplished in football.  Glad he's done with the sport.



His building on the campus of UM will say nothing of it.

The thousands he helps through his charity will say nothing of it.

His TWO Super Bowl Rings will say nothing of it.

His retired Jersey from the Ravens will say nothing of it.

His bust in Canton will say nothing of it.


Only those with hatred in their hearts and with no knowledge of events will say anything of it.


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 3, 2013)

riprap said:


> If greatness is winning two superbowls and being involved with two murders, I don't want to be great.



This!


----------



## riprap (Feb 3, 2013)

tjl1388 said:


> His building on the campus of UM will say nothing of it.
> 
> The thousands he helps through his charity will say nothing of it.
> 
> ...



You bash Tebow and Teo but take up for Lewis who really commited a crime since he went to Miami. I don't think anybody can really take you seriously, except you are a serious homer.


----------



## bkl021475 (Feb 3, 2013)

tjl1388 said:


> His building on the campus of UM will say nothing of it.
> 
> The thousands he helps through his charity will say nothing of it.
> 
> ...



The unintelligent have spoken!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 4, 2013)

riprap said:


> You bash Tebow and Teo but take up for Lewis who really commited a crime since he went to Miami. I don't think anybody can really take you seriously, except you are a serious homer.




Ding Ding Ding....


----------



## tjl1388 (Feb 4, 2013)

riprap said:


> You bash Tebow and Teo but take up for Lewis who really commited a crime since he went to Miami. I don't think anybody can really take you seriously, except you are a serious homer.




I bash what I know...like Tebow's QB play. Dude is a fullback and will be lucky to even have a team next year. Great guy. Would let my daughter marry him....though it would make for some interesting dinner conversations....

Teo is an overated LB from the most overated school of all time and couldn't tackly Eddie Lacey if the two of them were in an elevator. He played the media to his advantage with his side story and still played the heart strings even after everyone knew he was full of it.

I bash what I KNOW.

I don't know what happened that night and neither do any of you yet you to talk out your backsides.


----------



## Paymaster (Feb 4, 2013)

tjl1388 said:


> I don't know what happened that night and neither do any of you yet you to talk out your backsides.



True enough, but someone Died! Ray knows what happened.He would not say. He is a phoney philanthropist. Look for his mug shot coming soon to a Post Office near you.


----------



## tjl1388 (Feb 4, 2013)

Paymaster said:


> True enough, but someone Died! Ray knows what happened.He would not say. He is a phoney philanthropist. Look for his mug shot coming soon to a Post Office near you.



I will put it out again.

I will take the bet with ANYONE.  You name me the time period within reason and I will bet you a permanent ban that Ray Lewis won't get arrested.


----------



## Paymaster (Feb 4, 2013)

tjl1388 said:


> I will put it out again.
> 
> I will take the bet with ANYONE.  You name me the time period within reason and I will bet you a permanent ban that Ray Lewis won't get arrested.



Like I said,I don't bet. Actually I hope you are right. But we will see.


----------



## tcward (Feb 4, 2013)

tjl1388 said:


> His building on the campus of UM will say nothing of it.
> 
> The thousands he helps through his charity will say nothing of it.
> 
> ...



Well....lets see I believe OJ is in the Hall of Fame. I see alot of similarities....


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Feb 4, 2013)

tcward said:


> Well....lets see I believe OJ is in the Hall of Fame. I see alot of similarities....



I too see alot of similarities between OJ & Ray. A rich man can get away with murder.


----------



## Tennessee Buck (Feb 12, 2013)

ThaDuck said:


> He took a plea deal = Proven guilty
> 
> I can't stand to hear him speak.  He thinks he is so intelligent and his words are so powerful.  Not even close.


wrong the dirty atl cop messed up the case!


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Feb 13, 2013)

On or off the field rev. ray has the ''KILLER'' instinct!


----------



## tjl1388 (Feb 15, 2013)

> "let he who is without sin cast the first stone."



Got some regular Joe Montana's around here.....


----------



## Buck Dropper (Feb 15, 2013)

I think of him as a football player. He's a free man. Our justice system decided that. Whatever he did is between him & God and I'm not going to worry over it or point my finger at a man that hasn't been proven guilty. 


_Posted  from  Gon.com App for  Android_


----------



## Jim Thompson (Feb 15, 2013)

buckdropper7 said:


> I think of him as a football player. He's a free man. Our justice system decided that. Whatever he did is between him & God and I'm not going to worry over it or point my finger at a man that hasn't been proven guilty.
> 
> 
> _Posted  from  Gon.com App for  Android_



man what a concept


----------



## tjl1388 (Feb 15, 2013)

buckdropper7 said:


> I think of him as a football player. He's a free man. Our justice system decided that. Whatever he did is between him & God and I'm not going to worry over it or point my finger at a man that hasn't been proven guilty.
> 
> 
> _Posted  from  Gon.com App for  Android_



And we have a WINNAH!!!!


----------



## jiminbogart (Feb 23, 2013)

The NASCAR bigots and misogynists are gonna have a coronary.

A woman on the pole at Daytona and a Brother Ray as honorary starter. 

http://msn.foxsports.com/nascar/story/ray-lewis-to-serve-as-daytona-500-honorary-starter-022213


----------

